

A feature for Facebook comment plugin : Voicemail comments - mmishra
http://syncfin.com/facetube/
A small feature that facebook might want to try and why facebook plugin is getting popular.
======
sh_vipin
But i feel Facebook plugin is still not very stable. Their JS SDK always had
trouble with Chrome and Safari. Off late, Chrome has been stable but people
still complain a lot about issues on Safari (iOS).

~~~
sh_vipin
I agree Ideas is worth a try but would like to add there would be huge
challenge in "Spam filter" for voice based comments.

~~~
mmishra
That is an interesting point. In fact, till last week, spam filter of facebook
comment plugin was not very good. There were so many "ad based" posts on
TechCrunch. But now they have fixed it which is good.

Spam filter for voice content will be an interesting thing and challenging
too. I am not sure if how does youtube does it ?? It can be a new direction to
think for "Spam masters" like Akismet.

~~~
sh_vipin
Google seems to be already working on it.
[http://www.pcworld.com/article/235637/google_voice_spam_filt...](http://www.pcworld.com/article/235637/google_voice_spam_filter_blocks_unwanted_calls.html)

With , them being in VOIP business for some time, I am sure they must be
handling it in some way or must be on way to getting a smart product out for
it.

------
sh_vipin
"Google groups once snatched the big byte from Yahoo forums. May be it is time
for facebook to give Google the taste back."

I like the closing line. Nice blog.

